# Poll: Favorite litter for a litter-box?



## Herisson

What is your hedgehogs favorite litter for the litter-box?

Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT

I use yesterdays news in all my litter boxes.


----------



## Nancy

I use yesterdays news or paper towel.


----------



## Herisson

Herisson tried to eat Yesterdays News. I cannot imagine what he thought was yummy about it.....


----------



## FiaSpice

Yesterday's New.

I'm relieved to see no one chose corn cob.


----------



## Herisson

Me too! Pet stores seem to sell corn cob a lot when they sell baby hedgehogs.


----------



## LarryT

Herisson said:


> Me too! Pet stores seem to sell corn cob a lot when they sell baby hedgehogs.


Wonder if they get it here?
http://hedgehogcentral.com/bedding.shtml
No mention of fleece on this page :shock:


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Folded papertowel


----------



## Herisson

I'm surprised at how many paper towel users there are! 
I tried it once under the wheel and the smell was so overwhelming I could not stand it. I suppose I'm lucky. Herisson will get off his wheel to go to his corner unit litter-box and Quillbert has his built into his Carolina Storm Wheel. With the Soft-Sorbent I pick out the cigars each morning and flush them away. 

If anyone pick the "other" option please tell us what it is and how you like it.

Thanks!


----------



## Immortalia

I used to layer a sheet of paper towel under the yesterdays news... My boy LOVED to pull it out and shred it, so I quickly stopped using it. 

Since then, it's yesterdays news only.


----------



## rainbowcookie

I have been using different things for different personalities! I am using Sunseed litter right now, but that's because the store was out of Soft-Sorbent last time I needed it. Artemis parties in her litter box and gets litter everywhere, so she has a plastic box with a section of puppy pee pad lining the bottom. I change it every day, and she's not a digger. Zeus has a litter box under his wheel, and 1/2 a pee pad along the bathroom side of his cage. Aries, like Herrison, will get out of his wheel to use the litter box, so his litter box is separate. The TX girls are mostly pretty good about using the litter box and not partying in their litter. They are almost all diggers, so no pee pads for them!


----------



## ILOVElily

I usually use paper towel but it didn't help with the smell even though I have a old little air purifier, Pinchita's cage is right next to my bed. So I saw on hear that Herrison, said she used Soft-sorbent and my class hamster has the mint green one, so since when i went to the petstore they were out of yesterdays news (I wanted too try it out) , I grabbed a bag of the lavender soft sorbent stuff and Pinchita seems to like it, a little too much :lol: . Shes been sleeping in her litterbox now (which is under her wheel) and its a pain to sit there w/ tweezers and get the lil' balls out of her quills. I took the big petals out. It makes my room smell nicer, very floral lol


----------



## rainbowcookie

ILOVElily said:


> Pinchita seems to like it, a little too much :lol: . Shes been sleeping in her litterbox now (which is under her wheel) and its a pain to sit there w/ tweezers and get the lil' balls out of her quills.


This is why I had to get Artemis the pee pads! She played in her litter all the time! Both she and her house were always a mess. I wonder what else she would like to dig in.


----------



## Herisson

Lilly!
I'm glad you are liking the Soft-Sorbent. I want to be sure I make two thing clear for anyone who reads this. I remove the petals and rosebuds. They have never tried to eat them, but I never know what they are going to do. Second, when I say I flush the cigars each morning, I mean only that. The litter is flushable in small amounts. When I change it out on Saturdays and wash the litter-box I empty it into the trash. Let me know what you think of it after using it a while!


----------



## Amy36

With the Yesterday's News, what is the difference between the small animal, rabbit, and ferret varieties? Just wondering which variety most people use here, or if it even matters? :?


----------



## Herisson

Amy36 said:


> With the Yesterday's News, what is the difference between the small animal, rabbit, and ferret varieties? Just wondering which variety most people use here, or if it even matters? :?


Interesting question! I'm going to call the company and find out tomorrow because I have no idea either.


----------



## krbshappy71

Small square of white fleece on a cookie sheet, wheel on top of cookie sheet. I chose white so I can see the color of the urine each morning.

Whyte isn't totally potty trained yet but I am finding more and more of his poopies there whereas before it was everywhere, no rhyme or reason. Riley is only pooping on his wheel or on the cookie sheet.


----------



## Voodoo

Soft-Sorbent for Mello. I tried paper towels first but he didnt like it that much and didnt want to use the box. Ever since I made the switch I have had no problems with him going in the litter box


----------



## mel2626

Herisson said:


> Amy36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the Yesterday's News, what is the difference between the small animal, rabbit, and ferret varieties? Just wondering which variety most people use here, or if it even matters? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question! I'm going to call the company and find out tomorrow because I have no idea either.
Click to expand...

Were you able to find out the difference between the different types? I have been using the ferret kind and just had to get more so we decided to get a different kind to see if it was any different. Well my fiance' found the GIANT bags of the cat kind on sale and so we tried it out. As soon as I put Miss Muffet in her cage, she started to *eat the litter* so I took it right out and put paper towels in for now!!  
I'm wondering if there is a difference between the types and that's what caused her to start chowing down. Or maybe she's been eating the other all along and we just never noticed! I'm a little worried now but she's been eating normally and is free-fed so it's not like she did it out of lack of food. I'm not too concerned about the giant bag because I'll just take it back but it would seem like if she ate the litter that it could swell up and become impacted in her intestines. Any suggestions?


----------



## Herisson

mel2626 said:


> Herisson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amy36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the Yesterday's News, what is the difference between the small animal, rabbit, and ferret varieties? Just wondering which variety most people use here, or if it even matters? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question! I'm going to call the company and find out tomorrow because I have no idea either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you able to find out the difference between the different types? I have been using the ferret kind and just had to get more so we decided to get a different kind to see if it was any different. Well my fiance' found the GIANT bags of the cat kind on sale and so we tried it out. As soon as I put Miss Muffet in her cage, she started to *eat the litter* so I took it right out and put paper towels in for now!!
> I'm wondering if there is a difference between the types and that's what caused her to start chowing down. Or maybe she's been eating the other all along and we just never noticed! I'm a little worried now but she's been eating normally and is free-fed so it's not like she did it out of lack of food. I'm not too concerned about the giant bag because I'll just take it back but it would seem like if she ate the litter that it could swell up and become impacted in her intestines. Any suggestions?
Click to expand...

I just called Purina and the only difference is the pellet size. I know the cost is different also.

Small Animal: 3/8"
Rabbit: 1 1/2"
Ferret 3/4"
Cat 1 1/2"

Herisson also tried to eat it which is why I cannot use it. I tried the cat version and it was easy to get out of his mouth because it was long enough to get it. He also tried to eat Feline Pine.

Sorry I forgot to call before, life got busy! :mrgreen:


----------



## mel2626

Okay great!  
I'll look through some of the posts and see what else everyone uses to find a substitute. No more Yesterday's News! 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## mel2626

Sorry, I never responded back with what worked! 
This is the transition of what we used for the litter box.

1) Clump free cat litter~ Generic brand- This was getting EVERYWHERE in the cage and I just couldn't stand it! It also didn't really keep the smell down. So I tried the next thing after rave reviews.

2) Yesterday's News~ We loved this at first! Once the first small bag ran out, we got a huge bag of it and were so happy to have found something that worked. Well...Miss Muffet started eating it! One day after cleaning her cage, I put her back in inside her litter box. Well she leaned right over and bit a piece! So onto the next thing.

3) Soft-Sorbent~ this seemed to work pretty well at first but still tracked allover. I guess because it's so light, it'd just stick to her feet and fur. Then I noticed a change in her poo. I thought she was going less and the actual size of the poos were smaller. I had a feeling maybe she was eating the Soft-Sorbent too, but never actually caught her in the act. So I decided to take it out and just use paper towels temporarily to see if her bowel movements changed any...and they did! They started going back to normal which led me to believe that she was also eating this! 

4) Paper towels~ I really wanted to use something that was actual made for a litter box but the paper towels are working great! The only downside for me is that it doesn't really keep down the smell, but we change it so often that we never even notice. We now use them for both Miss Muffet and Dexter Nizzles (we finally named him! lol). Miss Muffet only uses her wheel or litter box as a bathroom but Dexter was being kept on Carefresh at his old home and he didn't have a litter box. We were using a shoe box lid at first for his potty but of course that didn't last long!! lol Once we got our Carolina Storm wheel, we weren't sure if Dexter would make the effort to climb into the litter pan, but since he loves to wheel we figured he'd find a way! He's been a mess for the most part going wherever he pleases but I've noticed in the last few days that he's starting to go only on the wheel and litter box too! I'm so proud of him and hope that we're actual able to potty train him!!

That's all for now. I just wanted to include you guys on my litter box journey!!


----------



## SnufflePuff

I use the yesterday's news cat version. The pellets used to be really long and hard, but now they've made them smaller and softer which I prefer. I first time I bought the new bag and they were smaller and softer, I freaked out because I thought Puff was trying to eat them. Well I watched her closely and she was actually using her nose to dig a hole to pee in the way cats do in their litter.

She did try to put one in her mouth once but spit it right back out again, and I haven't had a problem with any of my hedgehogs trying to eat it since. I think maybe they just all try to eat it at one point before they realize it doesn't taste good. :roll:


----------



## mel2626

SnufflePuff said:


> She did try to put one in her mouth once but spit it right back out again, and I haven't had a problem with any of my hedgehogs trying to eat it since. I think maybe they just all try to eat it at one point before they realize it doesn't taste good. :roll:


LOL I wish she thought it didn't taste good...but she went back for more!! lol Crazy girl! :lol:

Edit: For really odd grammar!


----------



## SnufflePuff

mel2626 said:


> SnufflePuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> She did try to put one in her mouth once but spit it right back out again, and I haven't had a problem with any of my hedgehogs trying to eat it since. I think maybe they just all try to eat it at one point before they realize it doesn't taste good. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I wish she thought it didn't tasted good...but she went back for more!! lol Crazy girl! :lol:
Click to expand...

Haha really? It's a good thing you switched! Mine haven't done it since I don't believe, but I'll keep a close eye out.


----------

